# Don't Ya Hate It When.........



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

Its Snows Like Crazy An The Lawns Are All Covered Nicely . Got About 3 Inches
Here In Kentucky But Not A Damn Thing On The Roads What A Waste Of Snow !!


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

It seems to be doing that alot this year:realmad: :realmad: .


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

maybe it'll help the grass grow


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

It snows in KY???!!! lol


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

So is anyone salting tonight in the tri-state for businesses tomorrow morning I might check on some at 4:00 AM I know its slick in some spots but I don't know if I should go ahead or not considering it will be $800. Do you think they will be mad or ok?


----------

